# [SOLVED] Router to replace my current modem-router



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'll begin by saying that I am very proficient with computers, but I am VERY clueless when it comes to networking. You'll have to excuse me for my ignorance.

To make a long story short - my current modem-router is very bad.
During team meetings the conversation constantly drops, the WiFi stops working every other day and it takes forever to restart it.
It is the basic model which I've received from my ISP. Horrible.

Unfortunately - I can't completely replace this modem-router because my internet provider uses a coaxial cable which I cannot find in other modem-router models.

1) I was told that by disabling the router-part (enabling Bride Mode) and connecting an external router - I could solve most (if not all) of my problems.
Is there truth to this? Why would disabling the router on my current modem-router and connecting a different router to it make a difference?

2) If number 1 is in fact true, which model should I get?
Since I am not planning on replacing the purchased model anytime soon, money is no issue. I'll take what is best and what will serve me for years to come.
There's currently a sale on the Asus RT-AX88U. Is it a good model?

Thank you


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> 1) I was told that by disabling the router-part by enabling Bride Mode and connecting an external router - I could solve most (if not all) of my problems.
> Is there truth to this? Why would disabling the router on my current modem-router and connecting a different router to it make a difference?



There is truth to this. The reason being (and the second part of your question) is because the modem is acting as a EoC adapter. After it translates the signal, it passes it off to the router portion using an internal network bridge.

The Actual conversion is very simple. Most of the "hard" network stuff is happening on the router side.

Bridge mode is as simple as calling your ISP and telling them you want it in bridge mode.

As for #2. It depends. How are you using it? Are you using wifi? is everything on ethernet? Do you have or do you need a switch? #2 requires us to know more about YOUR usage than your ISP issues.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Bridge mode is as simple as calling your ISP and telling them you want it in bridge mode.
> 
> As for #2. It depends. How are you using it? Are you using wifi? is everything on ethernet? Do you have or do you need a switch? #2 requires us to know more about YOUR usage than your ISP issues.



Hey Solaris, thank you for the fast reply!
Thank you for making it clear. Makes me happy that I have ways to solve this 

Regarding Bridge Mode - I actually found this option in my settings page (192.168.1.1):





Assuming this is what I am looking for and this is all I need to do, right?


Regarding my usages, I actually have a lot of devices that are being used simultaneously.

1) PC - Ethernet cable.
2) PC - WiFi
3) PC - Ethernet Cable to a Powerline Adapter (running through the house's electricity system) from my router's location to the PC's location
4) Work laptop - sometimes using an Ethernet cable, sometimes using WiFi
5) Laptop - WiFi
6) x3 Mobile Devices - WiFi

I mostly game on my PC, the rest of the house mostly streams Netflix / Hulu / YouTube, etc...

I cannot answer whether I need a switch or not, as I am not very familiar with networking equipment


----------



## pcwolf (Apr 12, 2020)

I had excellent service for years when my internet was provided by cable, by replacing your service provider's unit with a Motorola MG7550.

Google some reviews. An *excellent* choice if you don't need/want WiFi 6


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> Unfortunately - I can't completely replace this modem-router because my internet provider uses a coaxial cable which I cannot find in other modem-router models.


Not sure why you can't find other options. There are many to choose from. Note that devices that integrate the cable modem and the router into one box are often called  "residential gateways". And for the record, all cable broadband modems use coaxial cable, where DSL modems use phone lines. 

I recommend you visit your ISP's website. They should provide a list of compatible devices. Then buy one from Amazon, Bestbuy, etc. And remember, you do NOT have to go with an integrated cable modem/router (residential gateway). You can always just buy a modem like the Arris SB8200 then buy a separate wireless router. Buying your own cost more in the beginning, but typically pays off in a year or two since you won't have to pay rental fees. And going with separate devices is the way to go IMO - for several reasons all related to more options and flexibility for you. 

I always buy my own and I always buy separates.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> Hey Solaris, thank you for the fast reply!
> Thank you for making it clear. Makes me happy that I have ways to solve this
> 
> Regarding Bridge Mode - I actually found this option in my settings page (192.168.1.1):
> ...



That looks like the setting to me. I would give it a try. But see @Bill_Bright response below. Thats pretty much exactly what I would recommend.



Bill_Bright said:


> Not sure why you can't find other options. There are many to choose from. Note that devices that integrate the cable modem and the router into one box are often called  "residential gateways". And for the record, all cable broadband modems use coaxial cable, where DSL modems use phone lines.
> 
> I recommend you visit your ISP's website. They should provide a list of compatible devices. Then buy one from Amazon, Bestbuy, etc. And remember, you do NOT have to go with an integrated cable modem/router (residential gateway). You can always just buy a modem like the Arris SB8200 then buy a separate wireless router. Buying your own cost more in the beginning, but typically pays off in a year or two since you won't have to pay rental fees. And going with separate devices is the way to go IMO - for several reasons all related to more options and flexibility for you.
> 
> I always buy my own and I always buy separates.



This. If switching your existing modem into bridge mode still causes issues after you have used your own router then get a separate modem. There are tons and tons and tons to choose from both modem and router wise and it will take up pages of forum arguments with no real end solution, if you choose to go down that rabbit hole.

Suffice to say the above is perfectly reasonable and in fact is pretty much the modem id have recommended.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> I had excellent service for years when my internet was provided by cable, by replacing your service provider's unit with a Motorola MG7550.
> 
> Google some reviews. An *excellent* choice if you don't need/want WiFi 6



Thanks for that, I'll have a look!



Bill_Bright said:


> Not sure why you can't find other options. There are many to choose from. Note that devices that integrate the cable modem and the router into one box are often called  "residential gateways". And for the record, all cable broadband modems use coaxial cable, where DSL modems use phone lines.
> 
> I recommend you visit your ISP's website. They should provide a list of compatible devices. Then buy one from Amazon, Bestbuy, etc. And remember, you do NOT have to go with an integrated cable modem/router (residential gateway). You can always just buy a modem like the Arris SB8200 then buy a separate wireless router. Buying your own cost more in the beginning, but typically pays off in a year or two since you won't have to pay rental fees. And going with separate devices is the way to go IMO - for several reasons all related to more options and flexibility for you.
> 
> I always buy my own and I always buy separates.





Solaris17 said:


> That looks like the setting to me. I would give it a try. But see @Bill_Bright response below. Thats pretty much exactly what I would recommend.
> 
> This. If switching your existing modem into bridge mode still causes issues after you have used your own router then get a separate modem. There are tons and tons and tons to choose from both modem and router wise and it will take up pages of forum arguments with no real end solution, if you choose to go down that rabbit hole.
> 
> Suffice to say the above is perfectly reasonable and in fact is pretty much the modem id have recommended.



Thank for the assistance fellas.

I am from Israel, they are not being sold here unfortunately.
The modem you've linked from Amazon does not ship to Israel as well 

My ISP does not specify which modems they support on their website and to be honest they are extreme douches when you want to buy your own.
From what I've read - they simply refuse to associate your new hardware in their systems. It's illegal, but they do that.
I don't want to purchase a few hundred dollars worth of equipment and then get stuck with it.

Regarding the options you've mentioned, residential gateways vs. separate modem and separate router - I am no hardcore networking guy,
so to say I won't be using anything besides plugging it and letting the internet flow is probably true.
I'd prefer a residential gateway simply for aesthetics. I probably won't maximize the full potential of buying a separate modem and router.

Considering all of this, does this change the way you believe I should act, or do you still recommend I go the modem + router option?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, just put your current ISP gateway into bridge mode and then use your own equipment to handle your internal network.  You can probably find another residential gateway with an integrated cable modem, but they are all pretty junk compared to what you can get with a separate router. Switching the ISP gateway into bridge mode should turn it into a essentially a modem, and it should assign one device plugged into(usually) ethernet port1 a public IP address.

AS for what router to get, I'd personally build a pfSense machine and add an external network switch and access point.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> AS for what router to get, I'd personally build a pfSense machine and add an external network switch and access point.



Well this sounds... Technical. Too technical for me.
I'm more of a plug-and-play when it comes to this


----------



## r9 (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'll begin by saying that I am very proficient with computers, but I am VERY clueless when it comes to networking. You'll have to excuse me for my ignorance.
> 
> ...



Bridging won't help it can even make it worse, you are adding one more point of failure.
You need a better modem and a better router.
But if the connection from the service provider is not stable none of the above will mater.
I assume you are using something like Pulse Secure VPN that needs stable Internet more than speed whre dropping packets can greatly affect the VPN connection. 
PS hope you don't have Comcast.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> The modem you've linked from Amazon does not ship to Israel as well


It was a suggestion but more just to illustrate they sell modems (and wireless routers) separately. 

If your ISP does not let you use your own, then they should still offer you options to rent.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Just get a router with wifi and put your modem in bridge mode.

You can get a better router later, after you have tested it a bit.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> It was a suggestion but more just to illustrate they sell modems (and wireless routers) separately.
> 
> If your ISP does not let you use your own, then they should still offer you options to rent.


They do, I have one now, but it is pure garbage. Everything that they offer.



Solaris17 said:


> Just get a router with wifi and put your modem in bridge mode.
> 
> You can get a better router later, after you have tested it a bit.


Guess that's what I'll do. I'll get a cheap router from a friend and try to do this.
Any recommendations for a router that is worth buying, though?

TP-LINK, NETGEAR & ASUS is mostly what is being sold in my country.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

If you can just give us a list of models you are able to buy within your price range and we can probably pick it out for you.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 12, 2020)

Omga4000 said:


> They do, I have one now, but it is pure garbage. Everything that they offer.


That's too bad. But as Solaris suggested you could still use their modem and get your own wireless router. And should you move or a competing ISP comes around, you can use the new wireless router with whatever modem they offer.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> If you can just give us a list of models you are able to buy within your price range and we can probably pick it out for you.


Well as I've mentioned, money is not an issue since I plan on keeping this for a long time - 10 years at the very least.
I'll just buy whatever you believe is best and that will serve me for the longest time 

This is some of what is currently being sold and I'm willing to buy, if it justifies it.
You can pretty much ignore the prices, they are probably much much higher than what you're expecting since it's a lot more expensive here in Israel.
I believe I can get any of these for cheaper from Amazon / during sales.

Nighthawk AX8 - 530$
Asus RT-AX88U - 360$ (on sale now for the next 1:30 hours)
Linksys EA9500 - 417$
NETGEAR XR500 - 416$
NETGEAR X6 - 304$ (on sale)
Asus RT-AC86U - 255$ (on sale)
Linksys WRT3200ACM - 292$

And the list goes on and on.. You may take a look at this site:





						ראוטרים / נתבים - ציוד רשתות  || KSP.co.il
					

ראוטרים / נתבים - ציוד רשתות קונים ב-KSP



					ksp.co.il
				




It is in Hebrew when you enter it, but you can click the USA flag to convert it to English






Bill_Bright said:


> That's too bad. But as Solaris suggested you could still use their modem and get your own wireless router. And should you move or a competing ISP comes around, you can use the new wireless router with whatever modem they offer.



I'd appreciate your input on this as well


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Honestly, I would never pay anywhere close to that for a consumer router.

With that said, I understand your looking for simple.

In which case the RT-AC86U is probably; honestly your best bet.

You are in no way shape or form going to notice or benefit from the features the others provide with your current network utilization.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Honestly, I would never pay anywhere close to that for a consumer router.
> 
> With that said, I understand your looking for simple.
> 
> ...


If anything cheap would fit, then perhaps I can go cheaper?

The D-LINK DIR-882, for example. 139$
TP-Link Archer A9 - 149$
TP-Link Archer C9 -164$

Are these good enough, or is the RT-AC86U still worth the added cost?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of either dlink or tp-link but I've only used their enterprise gear, which is generally done by different departments. 

I would still get the RT-AC86U  since many here have good experiences with asus routers. Its also something you can grow to utilize if you ever get bitten by the network bug.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of either dlink or tp-link but I've only used their enterprise gear, which is generally done by different departments.
> 
> I would still get the RT-AC86U  since many here have good experiences with asus routers. Its also something you can grow to utilize if you ever get bitten by the network bug.



Works for me.
I actually ordered the AX88U since I got it for nearly the same price as the AC86U.
Looking (purely) at the specifications, the AX88U appears to be better than the AC86U and they cost me nearly the same (30$ difference).

I can still cancel my order and order the AC86U if you believe I made a mistake - but if not, I think that about solves my problem.
Thank you very much for all of your help!!


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 12, 2020)

If your Internet provider is HOT, you can acquire DOCSIS3 cable modem-router and be done with it.

But first make sure its the router to blame... HOT's cable infrastructure is known for not being stable.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> If your Internet provider is HOT, you can acquire DOCSIS3 cable modem-router and be done with it.



It is indeed HOT. Do you mind being more specific?
I found DOCSIS modems, but not bundled with a router.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=DOCSIS+3+modem+router&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

https://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/cable-modems-routers/C7000.aspx

https://www.newegg.com/global/il-en/p/pl?d=DOCSIS+3+modem+router

Almost every one of them is a modem + router, and 90% likely to work.

Must be DOCSIS 3.x standard with at least 8x4 channels.


----------



## Omga4000 (Apr 12, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=DOCSIS+3+modem+router&ref=nb_sb_noss_2
> 
> https://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/cable-modems-routers/C7000.aspx
> 
> ...



After thinking about it, I think it's best I go with a separate modem and router setup so that I am not bound to HOT.
I'll be able to move to any company I want that way.

Thanks for the recommendation, though. I've learned something new


----------

